# Bloody shop assistants - rant



## PMU (29 Dec 2007)

Is there a national policy of hiring thick ignorant gob-daws as shop assistants in Dublin? 

Is being a slack-jawed acne-faced thicko an essential qualification?

I went into town today to blow some cash on a gent’s overcoat, which was a most dispiriting exercise, as it was largely taken up with standing around being ignored in shops by the shop assistants. It’s not that they were overworked, it’s just that nobody was interested in taking my money. 

It’s not that difficult to sell clothes, especially to men, as most of it is just sucking up to the customer. So I wanted to spend but nobody wanted to suck. 

The level of service was abysmal, almost as bad as in Belgium. 

In the end I got what I wanted (with an extra 10% discount on top of the sale price), but the whole exercise was more like work than a pleasurable experience.

I’m sick and tired of shopkeepers complaining about how hard times are when their staff clearly lack the basic training to make a customer welcome, assess their needs and suggest suitable products.

(I also wish to make it clear that all the shop assistants I met, or rather who ignored me, were Micks and none were Eastern Europeans who, imhe, are usually very attentive and good at their jobs).


----------



## ClubMan (29 Dec 2007)

What help did you need to choose a coat?


----------



## room305 (29 Dec 2007)

PMU said:


> [FONT=&quot]So I wanted to spend but nobody wanted to suck.[/FONT]


----------



## almo (30 Dec 2007)

I don't understand how now in Ireland people are lauding Eastern Europeans for somehow being "friendlier" in their roles as shop assistants.  My most recent visit home as an education that an ignorant twit is an ignorant twit, whether they're from Gdansk or Galway.  

In general folks working in retail need training, and it has to happen from management down.  Otherwise the whole thing is a mess.


----------



## SidTheDweeb (30 Dec 2007)

almo said:


> I don't understand how now in Ireland people are lauding Eastern Europeans for somehow being "friendlier" in their roles as shop assistants.  *My most recent visit home as an education that an ignorant twit is an ignorant twit, whether they're from Gdansk or Galway.
> *
> In general folks working in retail need training, and it has to happen from management down.  Otherwise the whole thing is a mess.



I agree entirely.

The OP said "[FONT=&quot]but the whole exercise was more like work than a pleasurable experience." - shopping is always like hard work! (unless it's for electronics and you have a wedge of cash weighing you down)[/FONT]


----------



## ClubMan (30 Dec 2007)

almo said:


> I don't understand how now in Ireland people are lauding Eastern Europeans for somehow being "friendlier" in their roles as shop assistants.  My most recent visit home as an education that an ignorant twit is an ignorant twit, whether they're from Gdansk or Galway.


Hang on - are you referring to the customer or the sales assistant here?


----------



## Fintan (30 Dec 2007)

I couldn't agree more the level of service in Irish retail is absolutely shocking. 

However Irish staff can provide excellent customer service as I witnessed being looked after by Irish backpackers in shops / restaurants during a recent holiday in Australia, which proves it comes down to management and ethos within the store. 

The majority of shop owners / managers in Ireland need to seriously re-evaluate staff training and focus on customer service as a priority, other wise what is to differentiate their business for a customer who can easily go on-line to buy most products. 

For a shining example of how customer service should be done, I'd recommend going shopping in Singapore


----------



## z103 (30 Dec 2007)

> seriously re-evaluate staff training and focus on customer service as a priority,


Maybe they have evaluated this.
It could be the case that the overhead of extra training etc, simply isn't worth it because;
 1. People are going to buy the stuff anyway.
 2. All that training etc, will go to waste when the employee leaves in three months time.

Consider as well that all the training in the world won't change the attitude of some people, so why bother?


----------



## REMFAN (30 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What help did you need to choose a coat?


 
I was thinking the same thing. I also wonder if the OP tried to gain the attention of the sales staff or did he just stand around waiting for someone to approach him?


----------



## johnwilliams (30 Dec 2007)

maybe they were giving the original op a chance to look around without making op feel pressured to have to buy something (hard sell) .if i want something i find them otherwise they should stay away from me .hate if they are pushy


----------



## jasconius (30 Dec 2007)

Was in B&Q recently and asked at the desk where did they keep their socket sets - they sent me down to the electrical dept!!!

My least favourite shop though is Atlantic.
Recently one 'assistant' told me that they had lost four members of staff in one day - when I inquired as to why, he replied that they had gone back to college to repeat exams!


----------



## Fintan (31 Dec 2007)

leghorn said:


> Maybe they have evaluated this.
> It could be the case that the overhead of extra training etc, simply isn't worth it because;
> 1. People are going to buy the stuff anyway.
> 2. All that training etc, will go to waste when the employee leaves in three months time.
> ...




1) People do not have to buy from your shop, if they have a choice of similar products from another with better service, they will go there. If they don't it means a competitor could establish themselves and take sales from you. 

2) By focusing on training, you improve staff morale, which will lead to lower staff turnover.

3) People whose attitude can't be changed, should not be hired. 

Now here is the good bit

1) Better customer service increases sales and customer loyalty.
2) Better staff training lowers staff turnover, which increases profitability.
3) Better customer service can allow prices to be increased.


----------



## rabbit (31 Dec 2007)

PMU said:


> [FONT=&quot] So I wanted to spend but nobody wanted to suck. The level of service was abysmal, almost as bad as in Belgium. In the end I got what I wanted (with an extra 10% discount on top of the sale price), but the whole exercise was more like work than a pleasurable experience.[/FONT]


You done well to get an extra 10% discount on top of the sale price, so why complain so much  ?  If you went in to a restaurant and complained and negiotated 10% off a sale price on a meal, in the real world do you think the waiter or waitress would always be as nice as possible to everyone they met thereafter - or would want to suck everyone / to everyone as you put it ?   Most shop assistants are only paid a fraction of public service wages for example, and do not have the same level of job security, pensions etc....yet in my experience most shop assistants are perfectly friendly and courteous.   They are just doing a job.


----------



## z103 (31 Dec 2007)

> 1) People do not have to buy from your shop, if they have a choice of similar products from another with better service, they will go there. If they don't it means a competitor could establish themselves and take sales from you.


Not always the case. Often location or branding is what counts. There could also be a 'cartel of bad service' across similar shops.



> 2) By focusing on training, you improve staff morale, which will lead to lower staff turnover.


Many shop assistants are college students. How are you going to stop these people from leaving?



> 3) People whose attitude can't be changed, should not be hired.


Maybe they are the best staff you can get. Over the last few years, it has been pretty difficult to hire staff.


----------



## stir crazy (31 Dec 2007)

I have to admit I have been frustrated by bad service myself. Picture, upstairs  at the counter of Boots Chemist at the Jervis Street shopping centre. I walk to up develop some photos from my disposable camera. The thick ( and Irish to our shame) assistants behind the counter see me standing there like a big oak tree in the desert but they continue a non work related conversation for 5 or 10 minutes before attending to me. During this time they are close enough that I could brush their hair. Then they dont even make eye contact or smile. I have a major problem with that.
I have never had a problem with bad service from a foreigner under these types of circumstances.  I think the staff in Boots  are long term as I've seen them many times before. Perhaps its'  because the foreigners are moving onto bigger and better things. Perhaps its that most Irish people who take on this sort of job on as a long term career would  have a low skill set and this would include a low capacity and intelligence for dealing with such interactions successfully. Hence having a low emotional intelligence. Thats one possibility. This is not to say that all Irish staff encountered have been bad. I have one really bad memory from Boots to share with you. That is all .


----------



## ClubMan (31 Dec 2007)

jasconius said:


> Was in B&Q recently and asked at the desk where did they keep their socket sets - they sent me down to the electrical dept!!!


Sounds like that _Two Ronnies _"Fork handles/four candles etc." hardware store confusion sketch!


----------



## ClubMan (31 Dec 2007)

Some fairly sweeping generalisations/asumptions there...





stir crazy said:


> The thick ( and Irish to our shame) assistants behind the counter ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Perhaps its' because the foreigners are moving onto bigger and better things. Perhaps its that most Irish people who take on this sort of job on as a long term career would have a low skill set and this would include a low capacity and intelligence for dealing with such interactions successfully. Hence having a low emotional intelligence.


I don't see how you can reasonably infer "low emotional intelligence" from this experience.


> I have a major problem with that.


So did you complain and/or take your custom elsewhere?


----------



## z103 (1 Jan 2008)

> Some fairly sweeping generalisations/asumptions there...


This whole thread is full of them.


----------



## RainyDay (1 Jan 2008)

My pet hate is the supermarket/Spar/Centra/Easons shop assistants who manage to complete an entire transaction without a nano-second of eye contact with the customer.


----------



## battyee (1 Jan 2008)

For highly trained, efficient, knowledgeable staff in the DIY/Hardware sector I believe that Decwell's in Georges Street really stands out. Was not at all surprised that this store won the Retailer of the Year Award from the Hardware/DIY trade magazine despite opposition from the likes of B & Q, Woodies, Atlantic, Homebase, etc. I have been a customer there for about 10 years & their "Can Do" attitude is really unique.


----------



## muffin1973 (1 Jan 2008)

Worst experience of a rude shop assistant recently was the patronising, dandruffed adolescent working in a shop on Dawson Street - don't know if I can mention the name.  And he wasn't even serving me, it was his treatment of two other customers that I found disgusting - he was patronising, defensive and a total smart *rse when dealing with them and I ended up leaving without buying anything.

M


----------



## Fintan (1 Jan 2008)

leghorn said:


> Not always the case. Often location or branding is what counts. There could also be a 'cartel of bad service' across similar shops.
> 
> 
> Many shop assistants are college students. How are you going to stop these people from leaving?
> ...



I disagree, Starbucks has done a pretty good job hiring decent staff and training them well. The majority of them look to be college students. 

Metro Cafe on Chatham street (off Grafton Street) has a high turnover of backpackers as waiting staff, customer service is always excellent there.

The students who work in Beyond 2000 on Chatham street at the weekends also provide really good service and have for many years, while there major competitor who had very poor customer service on Baggot street (compustore?) went bust. 

While this list is not exactly exhaustive, it does show I believe, that good customer service is possible in Ireland. I also believe that the reason these three companies have good customer service is because management have made it a priority and have trained the staff well. 

I also don't accept that there are any valid excuses as to why any company should not try its best to provide good customer service. 

But that's just my opinion and will only become law when I take over the world


----------



## Calico (1 Jan 2008)

I personally hate it when shop assistants don't leave you alone. I was in a well known clothing store in Dundrum recently when i asked twice downstairs & once more upstairs 'if i was okay?'. Like, go away!


----------



## almo (1 Jan 2008)

Over a decade ago I went to live and work in Canada, after my summer contract ended I had to get some solid work before the following year's spring season came up.  So I took a job at a newly opening hypermarket and within a week went from collecting trolleys in the car park (I'd applied and trained for a cashiers position) to the customer service desk in less than a week.  Mainly because we were all trained and motivated well, and given 100% support from our bosses who would back you up in a minute (and who were all long term, well trained diplomatic managers).

It was the first job I had that I truly loved and the attitude within the company was "if you want it, you can get it" and poor manners, bad attitude and rudeness were always under the spotlight.  In Ireland there is a mix, and generally good, with locals and foreigners equally good or bad.  Try shops elsewhere in Europe and it's an eye opener.  Anyone who has been to Croatia or Russia can understand why you can actually be scared to ask for something, in fact i've found most of the "eastern european" countries with more than a little "Molvanian" flavour to them.

This Christmas I found most shop assistants in the places I went pretty good, but when (for example in HMV, GAME) where there are 2 or 3 working side by side, they can't afford the time to engage you or (as mentioned above) make eye contact, is it their conversations are more important?  And why is it that cashiers in Dunnes Stores always look and act as if they have severe piles?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (2 Jan 2008)

I agree with the Dunnes Stores thing. We went to Cornelscourt at 8 a.m. before Christmas to avoid the crowds. My wife purchased some wrapping paper and went to the newsagents/sweet counter to pay for it. Three assistants were huddled in a corner having a private conversation, they glanced at my wife as she stood there waiting to pay but continued with their conversation ignoring her. She had to ask was "this counter open" before one of them reluctantly took her money.
I was surprised to find the same thing at the customer service counter in Superquinn Blackrock. Two assistants having a chat and ignoring the customers waiting.
Just off the point a bit. I noticed a lot of poor pricing of goods in Superquinn Blackrock with no prices at all for some products and other products not matching the prices displayed.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Just off the point a bit. I noticed a lot of poor pricing of goods in Superquinn Blackrock with no prices at all for some products and other products not matching the prices displayed.


I find _Tesco _(various branches) terrible for this. Sometimes there is no price and only an "out of stock" notice even though the goods are on the shelf. I wondered if it might be down to the outsourcing of some (a lot?) of shelf stocking to suppliers rather than it being done in house? Anybody know? It wouldn't be so bad if they had price checking scanners around the store allowing you to check the price yourself.


----------



## Caveat (2 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I find _Tesco _(various branches) terrible for this. Sometimes there is no price and only an "out of stock" notice even though the goods are on the shelf. I wondered if it might be down to the outsourcing of some (a lot?) of shelf stocking to suppliers rather than it being done in house? Anybody know? It wouldn't be so bad if they had price checking scanners around the store allowing you to check the price yourself.


 
Don't know if things have changed since but about 15 years ago 90% of shelf stocking was done by supermarket staff - occasionally, suppliers/merchandisers would stock shelves but generally only if they happened to be demonstrating in the store at the time or erecting a point of sale display or something


----------



## BOXtheFOX (2 Jan 2008)

There used to be a price checking scanner in the Tesco Merrion Centre, down by the cakes area. This seems to have been blocked up with shelving. Where you see a special offer, say a reduced price for a 500g box of Rice Krispies but the shelf is only displaying 750g boxes it can be easy to assume that the reduced price is for the 750g boxes.
Having said that the Tesco no quibble guarantee has often resulted in me getting both the product and a price refund for a product. No chance of this in Dunnes.


----------



## jmayo (2 Jan 2008)

Fintan said:


> For a shining example of how customer service should be done, I'd recommend going shopping in Singapore



Yep they sure are customer focussed, as they try to flog you a camera lens or battery for $100, that they bought for $10.99.
Saying that they are friendlier than our own grumbies.


----------



## HelloJed (3 Jan 2008)

Ok, I know this is generalising, but I personally find Arnotts homewares section very poor service-wise.

If you are lucky there will be two people at the till - one to work the till and the other to wrap the merchandise - and they are always really slow (sometimes their gossiping slows them down)

For some reason, even though the delph and kitchen equipment are right beside each other you have to go to different tills to buy them, thus having the pleasure of queuing twice.

The other day I went in to ask about a tv and I was studiously ignored by staff even though they could see me standing there. One of the staff members overheard me saying to my bf that I was determined to be served and barked at me that they were really busy (they weren't) so I just walked out. Even if they had been busy, just acknowledging my wait by saying that they'd be with me asap would have been enough. Who knows how they actually sell stuff there?!?

(Rant over, thanks for listening!)


----------



## redstar (3 Jan 2008)

HelloJed said:


> ... barked at me that they were really busy



Reminds of the Fawlty Towers episode where Basil was being hassled by some guests. He finally explodes ...

_"This is typical. Absolutely typical... of the kind of...This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language I have to put up with from you people. You ponce in here expecting to be waited on hand and foot, while I'm trying to run a hotel here. Have you any idea of how much there is to do? Do you ever think of that? Of course not, you're all too busy sticking your noses into every corner, poking around for things to complain about, aren't you? Well let me tell you something - this is exactly how Nazi Germany started. A lot of layabouts with nothing better to do than to cause trouble. Well I've had fifteen years of pandering to the likes of you, and I've had enough. I've had it. Come on, pack your bags and get out."_


----------



## HelloJed (3 Jan 2008)

Redstar, LOL! That was exactly what it was like. My bf really didn't want to be there cos he knows the score, but I just wanted to know the weight of the tv before I bought the bloody thing. Oh well, I'll stick to ordering on the Internet.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Jan 2008)

Calico said:


> I personally hate it when shop assistants don't leave you alone. I was in a well known clothing store in Dundrum recently when i asked twice downstairs & once more upstairs 'if i was okay?'. Like, go away!


 
Maybe it's an Irish trait but many people I've spoken to do not like to be greeted/pounced on/ etc by staff the minute they enter the shop, preferring instead to browse a bit then, if they see something they like, get the attention of an assistant. I prefer this myself. I hate being approached the minute I've walked in. However in many countries, it's the done thing for an assistant to "puppy like" follow your every move. It's considered good practice and giving the customer proper attention. Everyone knows how it is in the Canaries where you can't even look in a window without someone making a be line to you from inside the shop and you scoot away hurriedly to avoid them. Some stores have an agreed time within which the customer should be approached, giving them some "free time" first then asking if they need any help. I've found Curry's to be like this. If you say you're ok, they leave you alone but maintain a "discreet distance" and if you look like you need help they're back immediately. It all comes down to training & shop policy.


----------



## Mers1 (3 Jan 2008)

My personal opinion regarding B&Q staff is that they could not be more helpful in the branch in Naas.  I would go so far as saying that I am putting pen to paper to commend the high level of help that I received there on numerous occasions and from 2 staff in particular.

Unfortunately Dunnes Stores comes in bottom of customer services as always in my list the "dont know, dont want to know" attitude still exists I'm afraid. Although I did have a very helpful (not Irish may I add) assistant recently in their new store in Citywest!!

customer service is key to keeping customers!!!


----------



## Godfather (4 Jan 2008)

Guys, trust me. In Italy unpolite behaviours happen more often...


----------



## almo (4 Jan 2008)

For the best (ie worst) service anyone who's been in Russia or east of Germany will feel such pain.  I had a lovely moment in a shop (an elite enough place) in Moscow my wallet was stolen (pickpocket).  I went immediately to the "administrator" as they're called, and told what happened.  She shrugged and asked what did I expect her to do about it.  So, I said, call the cops, she told me she didn't have the authority and that she'd have to find someone higher up the food chain.  We waited for 5, 10, 15minutes, when I was positively furious.  The next higher one came back and said, "the local station is on x street, it's about 15mins walk away, but you might take a taxi as I don't know the directions."  I decided to go into full raging Brit abroad mode, I demanded a phone number for the station, she didn't know it and didn't know how to get it.  So I had my other half call the emergency number for the police, at which point the upper administrator ran away (to be replaced minutes later with a higher up person again).  A few minutes later the militia arrived complete with weapons, the staff were in shock and when I asked to see the security tapes (I'd actually seen and remember still the thieving scumbag) they told us the cameras were only for show, before (with a finger wag from the cop) they showed us what they had and we left for the station.

It turned out that in that same shop, a major bookstore, it is a common enough scam to pickpocket foreigners where they're most liable to be, in the foreign language book section.


----------



## MsGinger (7 Jan 2008)

I once had to ask to be served at a counter where I was waving my €50 note to pay for something in Lifestyle sports with 2 people behind the counter a foot away from me having a good old natter about the night before.  Talk about the look I got when I asked if anyone was going to serve me!

In contrast, I'm just back from a ski trip with a few days shopping in Boston tagged on at the end and in each and every shop, without fail, I was greeted and asked if I wanted any help.  When I declined, I was left alone and when I required help, they couldn't do enough.  It was totally different to what I have experienced shopping in Ireland....


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

MsGinger said:


> I once had to ask to be served at a counter where I was waving my €50 note to pay for something in Lifestyle sports


_MsGinger _yesterday...


----------



## foxylady (7 Jan 2008)




----------



## Raskolnikov (7 Jan 2008)

When I go to the shops, I usually know what I need and would rather be left alone by the staff. If I want help, then I can look for it.


MsGinger said:


> I was greeted and asked if I wanted any help. When I declined, I was left alone and when I required help, they couldn't do enough. It was totally different to what I have experienced shopping in Ireland....


That is because wages in the American retail sector are more commission driven than over here. Minimum wage there can be as little as $2-$3 dollars, therefore earning commission is a necessity.


----------



## The_Banker (7 Jan 2008)

A few years back I went to the Mardyke Pool and Bowling emporium with a buddy on a Sunday afternoon. They opened at 4 PM (this particular day) and I went in an hired a pool table.
Feeling peckish I picked up a menu and went to the bar counter to order some food. The two staff members behind the counter were having a chat and being the pretty inoffensive chap that I am I waited for them to notice me. They didn't so I continued to wait.... and wait. I went back to the pool table took a few shots and then went back up to the counter again. It was quiet at this time in there and there was only a hand full of customers in there and still I waited... Eventually I called over to the staff saying "Any chance of getting serve or shall I stand here all day" and with that one of the staff came over and asked what my issue was. I explained and asked to see the manager. 5 minutes later I was approached by security staff and asked to leave for being abusive to staff. I kid you not.
We left and I looked up the website for the company and wrote a scading email to the manager. I never received a reply and I have never been back there since.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

Fintan said:


> Metro Cafe on Chatham street (off Grafton Street) has a high turnover of backpackers as waiting staff, customer service is always excellent there.


[broken link removed]


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Jan 2008)

Closure order served and lifted on the same day?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

CCOVICH said:


> Closure order served and lifted on the same day?


I know - seemed odd to me too.


----------



## stir crazy (8 Jan 2008)

CCOVICH said:


> Closure order served and lifted on the same day?



Yes That is strange. What does something like this mean for the consumer ?

 I've been having tea and a jam/butter croissant or soup in Metro for a few years at this stage and never had a problem with the food. I do think its expensive compared to McDonalds for example but the company I keep likes to go there.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2008)

I would assume that either (a) the dates are mistaken in the _FSAI _database or (b) the environmental health inspector visited, found a problem, issued a closure notice, they sorted the problem out, s/he returned and lifted the order all on the same day?


----------



## Danmo (18 Jan 2008)

We were at the "customer service" desk in B & Q and had a plumbing query. We were told that the staff member who deals with that section was on "a smoke break". Sooo professional.


----------



## moneyhoney (21 Jan 2008)

Another one:


Oasis on Henry St. Trying on jeans & asked for another size (which I'd seen upstairs in the shop). Shop assistant went off to get them, came back about 30 seconds later. "Sorry - we don't have them". Me: "I'm pretty sure I sawe them". Shop assistant - "I told you. We don't have them. Someone must have bought them."

So, I got dressed, picked up my shopping bags, back upstairs, got the jeans I needed in my size & back downstairs. Showed jeans to shop assistant who by now was texting someone.....her response. "Someone must have brought them back". 

Where do shops get off not training their staff???


----------



## triplex (21 Jan 2008)

totally agree PMU...


what 'training' do staff need to simply be polite?  - it's simply deliberate bad manners..


----------



## michaelm (21 Jan 2008)

PMU said:


> Is there a national policy of hiring thick ignorant gob-daws as shop assistants in Dublin?


This is a symptom of full-employment.





PMU said:


> Is being a slack-jawed acne-faced thicko an essential qualification?


Staff under 18 can be paid as little as 70% of the minimum wage.





PMU said:


> it’s just that nobody was interested in taking my money.


Most probably aren't getting commission and therefore have little or no interest in selling you anything.  I suspect that most know little about what they are selling.





PMU said:


> the whole exercise was more like work than a pleasurable experience.


You might be better to stick to fancy Dan shops where you'll essentially pay for the experience.


----------



## S.L.F (9 Mar 2008)

I can speak for myself I've been to Dunnes Stores many times I find the staff there to be friendly and courtious and nothing is too much trouble for them.
I went up 1 day looking for a particular bag of berries and couldn't find them. So I asked a girl and she couldn't find them either, so I left it be.
When I was queuing to pay for my shopping she came back over with a bag of cherries, this was half an hour after I asked her.
I generally find that if I speak to the cashiers they talk back.
Most people seem to treat cashiers like machines which they obliviously are not.


----------



## MandaC (10 Mar 2008)

My sister was in Dunnes last week with her five year old and five month old.  There were three cashiers on the customer service desk and a manager type in a suit keying something into the computer.

The baby began to grizzle and my sister bent down, got the bottle from the bag and handed it to baby, who stopped crying and there was silence.  The Manager looked at the three assistants and said aloud  almost into my sisters face "imagine having to listen to that all day"  At which the three shop assistants started laughing.

My sister was very upset and fled.  When she got home her husband was absolutely fuming.  I phoned Dunnes head office the next day and got a return call from a really professional lady in senior management. She asked if she could contact my sister and I gave her the number.

I could not believe that someone  in a management position could be so unprofessional to a customer.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (14 Mar 2008)

Danmo said:


> We were at the "customer service" desk in B & Q and had a plumbing query. We were told that the staff member who deals with that section was on "a smoke break". Sooo professional.


This wouldn't be my experience of B&Q

I would shop in the Liffey Valley store a lot and always find them to be very professional, helpful and courteous. I find their customer service to be miles better than what I've become accustomed to in Dublin and equally as good as Superquinn.
I must be getting old and cranky because I just will not tolerate bad service anymore. I will often ask to see the manager and let fly.


----------



## S.L.F (14 Mar 2008)

MandaC said:


> My sister was in Dunnes last week with her five year old and five month old.  There were three cashiers on the customer service desk and a manager type in a suit keying something into the computer.
> 
> The baby began to grizzle and my sister bent down, got the bottle from the bag and handed it to baby, who stopped crying and there was silence.  The Manager looked at the three assistants and said aloud  almost into my sisters face "imagine having to listen to that all day"  At which the three shop assistants started laughing.
> 
> ...



I can't believe it either.
Is it not possible that your sister is a bit thin skinned?
I don't want to be unkind but it really doesn't seem to me to be a big deal what the suit said in the shop?


----------



## Caveat (15 Mar 2008)

Again, it's just bad manners. Since when is it appropriate for management and/or staff to comment on a customer's circumstances or lifestyle?

Maybe the person in question was sensitive but it doesn't excuse total lack of professionalism.


----------



## S.L.F (15 Mar 2008)

Caveat said:


> Again, it's just bad manners. Since when is it appropriate for management and/or staff to comment on a customer's circumstances or lifestyle?
> 
> Maybe the person in question was sensitive but it doesn't excuse total lack of professionalism.



You are right but I don't believe it was a total lack of professionalism it would be to me an off the cuff remark not meant to insult or hurt but to make people smile including the OP's sister, that's the way I would have taken it.


----------



## MandaC (15 Mar 2008)

S.L.F said:


> You are right but I don't believe it was a total lack of professionalism it would be to me an off the cuff remark not meant to insult or hurt but to make people smile including the OP's sister, that's the way I would have taken it.



No she was more annoyed at the fact that the comment was said not to her but as an aside to the three staff. Manager did not have eye contact or any conversation with the customer whatsoever. It just happened that the baby was handed a bottle and quietened just as the comment was made.  Sister  said upset not even what was said but how it was said.  Did not even have the good grace to look up from the computer and meet the customers eye when he realised that the customer had overheard the remark.  In the meantime three junior teenage staff are looking at the ground embarressed and tittering. Kind of like not laughing with you, but laughing at you, if you know what I mean.

Said sister worked as Manager of a Boutique in the Square for 12 years.  So well aware of whats acceptable in customer service situations.   

Anyway, head office said not professional from their management and it is not acceptable in any way for a staff member to comment on a customer.  Not his place to make that remark and should not have happened.

My sister said later and we got a laugh out of it, well realistically I could have said to the three girls,  "that big baldy head must be cold this weather", not sure he would have appreciated that.


----------



## ailbhe (15 Mar 2008)

I was in a hotel one day for dinner with my daughter who was 18months. Had ordered food andit was going on 20 minutes from the time we ordered. It was the middle of the day and there were a few old men at the bar watching the racing. Daughter was tired and hungry and pretty much went into meltdown when I took a knife (which the waiting staff had laid in front of her) from her. After a moment or two of me trying to soothe her the barman arrived over and said we would have to "shut the child up" or move into the "ballroom" which is a glorified hall used as a nightclub. I refused and said if he got her food she would be quiet. He again told us to move into the nightclub and I again refused as I didn't feel like eating my meal in a smelly, cold room. He said "other customers" were complaining as they couldn't hear the racing on the telly. I asked if our meals which would come to roughly 60 euro was worth the price of a pint nursed all day. He then said child was "melting his head". We walked needless to say. 
4 years on and I've never been back, nor have any of my family. their loss as my brother and his now wife were considering it for their wedding but went with a different venue after our experience. So not only did they lose the meal but they lost a 20k wedding too. I did fire off an email and told them as much. Their response was that I was offered an alternative room to wait in so what was my problem   I responded that I had been in said nightclub enough times to not ever want to eat in there. Thought baby was a bit young for the alcohol fumes too.


----------



## redstar (18 Mar 2008)

A neighbour went into a shoe shop in <Meath> with her 9yr old son and 6yr old daughter.

Kids being kids , hard to please, took a while to make up their minds. Obviously, dealing with kids requires a lot of patience from shop staff, but this is a bit much ....

Boy walks away from mammy to look at trainers - staff member comes over and whispers in 
his ear "Will you hurry up and make up your f**king mind !"

Boy goe's back to mammy, a bit shocked. "Mammy, he said f**k to me"

Mammy not happy, confronts staff. "What did you say to my son ?"
Reply;
"I am sick of you f**king women coming in here and can't make up your f**king minds"

Mammy throws new shoes at staff member and walks out (with kids, no purchase)

The staff member was the middle-aged, male, Irish owner of the shop.


----------



## Pique318 (18 Mar 2008)

What is the situation if every poster here named the establishment where their personal experiences happened ?

Are they liable to be sued for libel ? Are comments relating to actual events (as opposed to opinions/rumour/hearsay) immune to this ?


----------



## Caveat (18 Mar 2008)

Something is only libelous if it's not true.

However, naming people/establishments can still result in lengthy legal wrangles and/or headaches for _AAM_ or anyone concerned, whatever the veracity of the statement.


----------

